# gaslighting



## divina

Hola a todos.

I know the dictionary has a translation for the verb to gaslight (_enloquecer mediante engaños a alguien_), but how would you translate gaslighting as a noun into Spanish? Also, the Spanish Wikipedia article is translated as _hacer luz de gas_. Do people really say _hacer luz de gas_ for gaslighting?

https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hacer_luz_de_gas


----------



## Marsianitoh

divina said:


> Do people really say _hacer luz de gas_ for gaslighting?
> 
> https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hacer_luz_de_gas


Yes,  they do.hacer luz de gas - Google Search
They say that or they describe the situation. Some people may not know its meaning but that's because they are not familiar with the concept either.


----------



## Nephew Matthew

I’ve only heard this expression three times in my life:
1. In Luis Eduardo Aute’s _Una de dos_ (also mentioned in the Wikipedia article you provided)
2. In an episode of the Spanish TV series _La que se avecina_. This is probably the last trace of this expression. They want to make an old man think he’s crazy so they can put him in a home. But they have to explain it: one character says _Vamos a hacerle luz de gas_ and the other one says _¿Qué es eso?_
3. In Marsianitoh’s post
I mean, only a few learned people (like Marsianitoh) would know it without looking it up.


----------



## boroman

Ahora hay términos nuevos para definir eso dentro de las relaciones de pareja o en el trabajo.


----------



## Marsianitoh

boroman said:


> Ahora hay términos nuevos para definir eso dentro de las relaciones de pareja o en el trabajo.


Which are?


Nephew Matthew said:


> I’ve only heard this expression three times in my life:
> 1. In Luis Eduardo Aute’s _Una de dos_ (also mentioned in the Wikipedia article you provided)
> 2. In an episode of the Spanish TV series _La que se avecina_. This is probably the last trace of this expression. They want to make an old man think he’s crazy so they can put him in a home. But they have to explain it: one character says _Vamos a hacerle luz de gas_ and the other one says _¿Qué es eso?_
> 3. In Marsianitoh’s post
> I mean, only a few learned people (like Marsianitoh) would know it without looking it up.


This is an article from El País Luz de gas, el maltrato machista que nadie parece ver
Now you can add one more to your list. I'd say that " hacer luz de gas" is as widespread in Spanish as "gaslighting" in English.
By the way, the  film Gaslight - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre is great.


----------



## Niolus

Me parece más acertado "descalificar".


----------



## Chasint

> The term originated from the British play Gas Light (1938), performed as Angel Street in the United States, and its 1940 and 1944 film adaptations (both titled Gaslight). The term has now been used in clinical psychological literature, as well as in political commentary and philosophy.
> Gaslighting - Wikipedia



Given that the term comes from a British play that has probably never been heard of in most parts if the world, a literal translation may not be the most helpful.


----------



## bandini

This is a new term I've been hearing rather recently in politics and I'm not even sure I know what it means, myself, or where it came from.  From the context in which I've heard it used, I assume it means something like "stirring the pot" or "rabble rousing?"


----------



## Chasint

bandini said:


> This is a new term I've been hearing rather recently in politics and I'm not even sure I know what it means, myself, or where it came from.  From the context in which I've heard it used, I assume it means something like "stirring the pot" or "rabble rousing?"



I haven't heard it used that way. Do you have links to any quotes that suggest this meaning?



> Gaslighting is a form of psychological manipulation in which a person or a group covertly sows seeds of doubt in a targeted individual or group, making them question their own memory, perception, or judgment - Gaslighting - Wikipedia


----------



## bandini

Chasint said:


> I haven't heard it used that way. Do you have links to any quotes that suggest this meaning?
> 
> Gaslighting - Wikipedia



That makes sense now.


----------



## fenixpollo

Here's an article on line with an example of the use of this term (source):


> *‘Real Housewives of the Potomac’: Candiace Dillard Accuses Monique Samuels of ‘Gaslighting’ Her: ‘It’s What We Expect From Your Kind’*
> According to the former Miss United States, she believes the Not For Lazy Moms owner is “gaslighting” her, or a type of manipulation in which the manipulator attempts to make someone question their memory or perceptions.


I think you would have to describe it in Spanish, and spell out what it is, since an exact translation does not exist.


----------



## Niolus

*Descalificar *se acerca bastante al significado del término. El hecho existe mucho antes que la película, por lo tanto, la forma de explicarlo también.


----------



## lauranazario

fenixpollo said:


> Here's an article on line with an example of the use of this term (source):
> According to the former Miss United States, she believes the Not For Lazy Moms owner is “gaslighting” her...​


​Pienso que una manera de traducir la frase sería:

Según indicó quien en una ocasión fue Miss America, ella opina que la dueña de Not For Lazy Moms está  intentendo enloquecerla / tratando de hacer que enloquezca

gaslighting - English-Spanish Dictionary - WordReference.com

saludos,
LN


----------



## fenixpollo

De acuerdo con lo que dice lauranazario. Creo que "descalifica" no comunica la idea completa. "Gaslighting" es *descalificar + echarle la culpa* a una persona.


----------



## e42mercury

I don't think a single verb will cut it, except maybe "persuadir". _Descalificar_ refers to annulling or disqualifying something, while gaslighting is active manipulation. I would make up a phrase that's more literal and fits with context. Maybe a variant of something like "manipular las percepciones de alguien", "hacer creer que tenía ciertas memorias", "inducir/provocar una memoria falsa", "alentar/fomentar una creencia falsa", etc.


----------



## Niolus

"Tratar de volver loco a alguien". Bien, ¿por qué no? Creo que eso es preferible a decir "le hizo luz de gas".


----------



## bandini

¿Se puede saber cuándo y por dónde vino al mundo este término?  Porque no lo oí hasta hace pocos meses.


----------



## gengo

bandini said:


> ¿Se puede saber cuándo y por dónde vino al mundo este término?  Porque no lo oí hasta hace pocos meses.



See #7 above.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Este término se usa mucho en contextos feministas y en mi variante del español he notado que lo dicen tal cual (como sucede con varios neologismos de este tipo —otro: _mansplainear_—). Por aquí cada vez es más común el uso del verbo _gaslightear _y en muchísima menor medida el de _hacer luz de gas._

Ahora bien, si lo tuviera que traducir y las condiciones de mi traducción me lo permitieran, yo pondría una nota para explicarlo.

Y por las connotaciones ideológicas que tiene (de género), considero que las mujeres que lo esgriman van a seguir usando el anglicismo, que para ellas dice mucho más que usos como _volver loco a alguien _o _descalificar. _Igual yo, como varios de ustedes, puedo preferir un uso que se apegue más al español, pero eso es lo de menos, las chicas lo seguirán usando así.


----------



## Niolus

Muy interesante lo que dices JeSuisSnob.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Niolus said:


> Muy interesante lo que dices JeSuisSnob.


Es la cuestión ideológica: al decir _mi ex me gaslighteaba, el tipo me quiso gaslightear, el presidente se la pasa gaslighteando a las mujeres con su discurso _(más en entornos machistas en los que cada vez se nota más la figura del feminicidio/femicidio), las enunciantes están manifestando abierta y políticamente un conflicto de género subyacente y la violencia simbólica de la que son objeto. Por eso creo que el uso del anglicismo se va a mantener.


----------



## boroman

Hola a todos, en español se dice hacer luz de gas.
Para comenzar, las personas (mujeres) no sólo no saben qué es luz de gas, sino que no saben que una pareja puede estar haciéndolo. Por lo tanto luz de gas siempre va unida a una breve descripción o simplemente luz de gas.
Imágenes de la película


----------



## Niolus

Creo que por eso precisamente, en español no se dice hacer luz de gas, a menos que tengas mucho interés en contarle la película a alguien. Pero bueno, todo depende de la situación. No hay una respuesta absoluta para esto.


----------



## Ballenero

A mí no me parece mal que estos asuntos reciban un nombre específico.
Como todo, la primera vez te lo tienen que explicar.
A partir de ahí, es más sencillo nombrarlo que estar diciendo cada vez: _lo que uno hace a otro cuando tal y cual..._

Hacer luz de gas, ya está.
Lo que no me parece bien es que digan: _gaslightear_.
Descalificar, no recoge todo el fenómeno, solo una parte.
Sí que hay una expresión que se podría aplicar, aunque tiene varios usos (según el dle):

Comer la moral a alguien
1. loc. verb. coloq. Desanimarle o hacerle perder la confianza.


----------



## Niolus

A ver, es que precisamente no se trata de nada nuevo. Se trata de querer volver loco a alguien (haciéndole creer que hizo o dijo cosas que no hizo ni dijo, por ejemplo), eso no es lo mismo que "comer la moral", que significa minar la autoestima de alguien. Si para comunicar ese significado tenemos que adoptar las expresiones y hasta los títulos de las películas de otro país, dentro de poco no harán falta traductores, lo diremos todo en inglés.


----------



## Artifacs

Una propuesta podría ser: «deslumbrar».

 1. tr. Ofuscar la vista o confundirla con el
exceso de luz. U. t. c. prnl.

2. tr. Dejar a alguien confuso o admirado. U. t. c. prnl.

De: deslumbrar | Diccionario de la lengua española


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

Me parece interesante la discusión planteada en proz sobre el término gaslight (lit. _hacer luz de gas_) 
y esta definición en particular;

*Tergiversación cognitiva* (en inglés, _gaslight_; en francés, _détournement cognitif_). Una forma de abuso psicológico donde tiene lugar una manipulación cognitiva y afectiva que termina haciendo dudar a la víctima de sus propias habilidades mnésicas o perceptivas y/o de su propia cordura.​De manera coloquial, utilizado con el sentido de manipular/manipulación, en tanto que ser engañado mediante la tergiversación de información que termina haciendo dudar a la víctima sobre sus propias percepciones o cogniciones.​
En función del contexto, _manipular_ o incluso _invisibilizar_, como se plantea en el área de debate de proz, podrían funcionar. Señalar en todo caso que el DRAE recoge _hacer luz de gas* _de manera específica, y aunque "parte del realema de nuestra lengua", como señala Natalia Pérez en proz, hoy en día diría que esta expresión resulta extemporánea -si bien, obviamente, tiene completa defensa. 

[*] hacer luz de gas a alguien​1. loc. verb. Intentar que dude de su razón o juicio mediante una prolongada labor de descrédito de sus percepciones y recuerdos.​luz | Diccionario de la lengua española​


----------



## Niolus

ChemaSaltasebes said:


> Me parece interesante la discusión planteada en proz sobre el término gaslight (lit. _hacer luz de gas_)
> y esta definición en particular;
> 
> *Tergiversación cognitiva* (en inglés, _gaslight_; en francés, _détournement cognitif_). Una forma de abuso psicológico donde tiene lugar una manipulación cognitiva y afectiva que termina haciendo dudar a la víctima de sus propias habilidades mnésicas o perceptivas y/o de su propia cordura.​De manera coloquial, utilizado con el sentido de manipular/manipulación, en tanto que ser engañado mediante la tergiversación de información que termina haciendo dudar a la víctima sobre sus propias percepciones o cogniciones.​
> En función del contexto, _manipular_ o incluso _invisibilizar_, como se plantea en el área de debate de proz, podrían funcionar. Señalar en todo caso que el DRAE recoge _hacer luz de gas* _de manera específica, y aunque "parte del realema de nuestra lengua", como señala Natalia Pérez en proz, hoy en día diría que esta expresión resulta extemporánea -si bien, obviamente, tiene completa defensa.
> 
> [*] hacer luz de gas a alguien​1. loc. verb. Intentar que dude de su razón o juicio mediante una prolongada labor de descrédito de sus percepciones y recuerdos.​luz | Diccionario de la lengua española​


Muy interesante. La verdad es que tergiversación cognitiva, es una explicación perfecta en dos palabras.


----------



## Ballenero

Niolus said:


> Se trata de querer volver loco a alguien, eso no es lo mismo que "comer la moral", que significa minar la autoestima de alguien.


Comer la moral.- hacerle perder la confianza.
Yo no veo que haya mucha diferencia.
Son distintas formas de decir lo mismo.


Artifacs said:


> Una propuesta podría ser: «deslumbrar».


Deslumbrar, suele tener conotación positiva o de sorpresa.
Yo creo que no sirve.


ChemaSaltasebes said:


> Tergiversación cognitiva


A mí eso me dice lo mismo que
"Manipulación conceptual",
"Confusión inducida" o "Imposición mental ficticia",es decir, nada en concreto.
Puede ser muchas cosas.


Niolus said:


> Si para comunicar ese significado tenemos que adoptar las expresiones y hasta los títulos de las películas de otro país, dentro de poco no harán falta traductores, lo diremos todo en inglés.


Con esa visión, estaríamos todavía hablando idioma preindoeuropeo.

Las ideas no tienen nacionalidad ni idioma, pertenecen a la humanidad y se expanden pese a las fronteras.
Como ya sabemos, el español se ha visto influído por muchos idiomas: su madre el latín, la germanía, el árabe, en el Renacimiento el italiano, casi siempre el francés, otros idiomas del mundo y los idiomas peninsulares; ahora estamos en la época del inglés americano, hay que verlo no como estropearse sino como enriquecerse (dejarse bigote, tener un affair, comer en un restaurante, comprar en una boutique, pedir al barman, hacer clic, hacer cámping, hacer zaping...).

Las obras de ficción, ya sean literatura, teatro, cine u otras, a lo largo de la historia han jugado un papel muy importante para fijar conceptos y figuras.
Desde la antigua Grecia (p.ej. Mentor) hasta nuestros días son muchas las locuciones que quedan instaladas en un lenguaje gracias a ellas.
Por decir alguna, el camarote de los hnos. Marx, el síndrome de Peter Pan.

Y hablando de esto, hay muchos que tienen nombres extranjeros, ¿qué problema hay? Síndrome de down, de Stendhal, alzheimer, parkinson, etc... 
No se puede guardar un idioma en un cofre.
Las lenguas son seres vivos que evolucionan.


----------



## Niolus

Nadie quiere guardar el español en un cofre, pero si estamos de acuerdo en que queremos transmitir la idea de volver loco a alguien no me parece que para eso haya que recurrir a gas light. En cuanto a hacer perder la confianza, persuadir o comer la moral, el elemento de locura no figura en sus significados. La protagonista de la película, efectivamente tiene la moral por los suelos, pero es que además cree que ha perdido la cabeza. 

En fin, sobre gustos, no hay disputas. Felices Fiestas a todos.


----------



## LuisQ

Hola a todos,

Having read the full thread, my best try to translate "gaslighting" to a single spanish word would be one that I haven't seen anybody mention: *confundir*.

According to R.A.E.:


> *confundir*
> 
> 2. tr. Desconcertar a alguien. Su estrategia confundió a los jugadores. U. t. c. prnl.
> 
> 4. tr. Dejar a alguien sin capacidad de respuesta en una disputa.
> 
> 5. tr. p. us. Humillar, abatir, avergonzar a alguien. U. t. c. prnl.



I think the combination of these elements (desconcertar a alguien con el fin de abatirles/avergonzarles y dejarles sin capacidad de respuesta) fits pretty well the meaning of "to gaslight someone" and the goal of this action:

<<According to the former Miss United States, she believes the Not For Lazy Moms owner is “gaslighting” her>> / <<De acuerdo a la ex Miss Estados Unidos, ella cree que el dueño de Not for Lazy Moms intenta confundirla>>.

So *confundir *would be my champion if we're talking about using one single word.

Un saludo

Luis


----------



## Niolus

Muy buena opción. Mucho mejor que gaslightear o hacer gas lighting. Gracias


----------



## Marsianitoh

Yo creo que "gaslighting" va más allá de " confundir".


----------



## Niolus

Creo que lo que hace uno cuando hace gaslighting es tratar de volver loco a alguien. Eso es más viejo que el mundo y se puede expresar tal cual, con una expresión, esa misma, por ejemplo, "trató de volverla loca". Lo que sucede es que en inglés es muy fácil crear sustantivos y tratamos de traducir casi literalmente (o sin casi, en muchos casos) sus términos. Confundir quizá no sea tan fuerte, pero va bien encaminado. Yo, repito, diría lo de arriba: la intentó volver loca.


----------



## Marsianitoh

Niolus said:


> Creo que lo que hace uno cuando hace gaslighting es tratar de volver loco a alguien. Eso es más viejo que el mundo y se puede expresar tal cual, con una expresión, esa misma, por ejemplo, "trató de volverla loca". Lo que sucede es que en inglés es muy fácil crear sustantivos y tratamos de traducir casi literalmente (o sin casi, en muchos casos) sus términos. Confundir quizá no sea tan fuerte, pero va bien encaminado. Yo, repito, diría lo de arriba: la intentó volver loca.


En realidad el significado es más específico,  "intentó hacerle creer que se estaba volviendo loca" ( mediante una campaña prolongada de poner en duda lo que siente y recuerda) y por lo tanto opino que no puedes decir que " confundir" es " muy buena opción". Tampoco " descalificar" lo es (#6),  nada más. 
Por otra parte, la expresión " hacer luz de gas" existe, esta recogida por la RAE y significa exactamente lo mismo que "gaslighting". ¿Que no te gusta, que hay otras formas de decir lo mismo? De acuerdo ( yo mismo digo en #2 que mucha gente simplemente describirá la situación),  perfecto, pues no la uses, pero no digas que no se dice en castellano.


----------



## franzjekill

Desconocía el término, tanto en inglés como su traducción literal en español. Supongo que en mi entorno me sería muy difícil encontrar personas que lo reconozcan. Aunque no es coloquial, manipular, mencionado por Chema, sería fácilmente entendible para describir esas conductas, practicadas, según mi experiencia de vida, por hombres y por mujeres por igual. Y para expresarlo con informalidad en una conversación, el "tratar de volver loco" a alguien que propone Niolus me gusta y es muy común en mi medio.


----------



## VTUR

"Hacerla dudar de su propia cordura" podría también traducir el sentido.


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

Con franzjekill; de manera coloquial "intentar/tratar de volver loco a alguien" resulta bastante ajustado. La idea más específica sería la de volver loco a alguien mediante engaño. A mí, y aunque resonaría algo extraño en la península, me encanta el argentinismo que incluye WR como traducción coloquial: _gaslight_, "_AR, coloquial, hacerle la psicológica a _(alguien)".


----------



## boroman

Hola otra vez, luz de gas es como se le llama en los talleres de feminismo y VG, algo que podéis comprobar en google. Luz de gas ha pasado al habla común y así se llamará.


----------



## Niolus

boroman said:


> Hola otra vez, luz de gas es como se le llama en los talleres de feminismo y VG, algo que podéis comprobar en google. Luz de gas ha pasado al habla común y así se llamará.


Hombre, si lo dicen los talleres de feminismo es algo serio. Así se llamará sin duda.


----------



## michelmontescuba

Desestabilizar psicológicamente.


----------



## Niolus

michelmontescuba said:


> Desestabilizar psicológicamente.


Muy bueno


----------



## divina

boroman said:


> Hola otra vez, luz de gas es como se le llama en los talleres de feminismo y VG, algo que podéis comprobar en google. Luz de gas ha pasado al habla común y así se llamará.


Perdón, ¿qué es VG?


----------



## LuisQ

Marsianitoh said:


> En realidad el significado es más específico,  "intentó hacerle creer que se estaba volviendo loca" ( mediante una campaña prolongada de poner en duda lo que siente y recuerda) y por lo tanto opino que no puedes decir que " confundir" es " muy buena opción". Tampoco " descalificar" lo es (#6),  nada más.
> Por otra parte, la expresión " hacer luz de gas" existe, esta recogida por la RAE y significa exactamente lo mismo que "gaslighting". ¿Que no te gusta, que hay otras formas de decir lo mismo? De acuerdo ( yo mismo digo en #2 que mucha gente simplemente describirá la situación),  perfecto, pues no la uses, pero no digas que no se dice en castellano.


Yo solamente he dado mi intento de traducir "gaslighting" a una sola palabra en castellano. Por supuesto, no todas las expresiones en inglés que se compongan de una sola palabra tienen que poder traducirse a una sola palabra en español, y viceversa. Pero me ha parecido interesante intentarlo    Y me parece que confundir (si miramos todas las definiciones de la R.A.E.) no se queda demasiado lejos, ya que creo que el significado que tiene de "desconcertar" puede llegar a describir uno de los objetivos del gaslighting, que es hacer dudar a esa persona de sus propios recuerdos/razonamientos. Si a eso le unimos las otras definiciones que da la R.A.E. para "confundir" (humillar a la persona, y dejarle sin respuesta), creo que no es una locura pensar en usarlo para traducir "gaslighting" si uno no quiere o no puede usar una expresión tan desconocida como es "hacer luz de gas", o tan informal como es "volver loco/a a alguien".




> Desestabilizar psicológicamente.



¡Esta me gusta! Quizá la que más me gusta de todas las que se han mencionado hasta ahora, incluida la mía propia.



divina said:


> Perdón, ¿qué es VG?


Violencia de género.


----------



## Marsianitoh

LuisQ said:


> ....usar una expresión tan desconocida como es "hacer luz de gas"


Desconocida para ti. Aquí te dejo algunas búsquedas de google para que veas que tiene más uso del que imaginas.
Luz de gas acoso laboral.
Luz de gas narcisista
Luz de gas violencia de genero.
Su uso probablemente se circunscribe a ámbitos con los que tienes poco contacto y por lo tanto te suena rara;  no es de extrañar, me pasa con muchas cosas. Supongo que en inglés pasará igual, mucha gente no sabrá qué es " gaslighting". Mi problema con esas traducciones que planteas es que me resultan muy vagas para traducir algo tan específico. Es mi opinión, nada más.


----------



## jannr

Recientemente en los EEUU, esta palabra [gaslighting] se oye mucho en el contexto politíco, por ejemplo en discusiones cuando un partido es acusado de mentir al público, haciendole creer que, por ejemplo, el asalto al capitolio en Washington, D.C. que tuvo lugar el 6 de enero de 2021, no fue un evento violento ni un evento provocado por el entonces presidente, cuando la realidad era otra. Creo que en este contexto en español se puede usar _confundir o manipular,_ pero siempre con la intención de ocultar la verdad a los innocentes o al público en general.


----------



## Alyna Rozo

Hola a todos.
Leí con detenimiento todo lo que cada uno de ustedes ha escrito y, con todo respeto, _hacer luz de gas _es simplemente una traducción literal y facilista del término. _No dice nada_.
En mi calidad de colombiana y traductora oficial Español-Inglés-Español desde hace 22 años, sugiero traducir con alguno de estos verbos o expresiones (obvio, teniendo en cuenta el contexto):
engañar
encubrir
tratar de enloquecer
manipular
desestabilizar (en cualquier esfera)
Evidentemente, estas son las sugerencias que se me ocurren ahora, pero cada uso de _gaslighting_ dirá si aplican o si es necesario utilizar otras palabras.


----------



## Niolus

Alyna Rozo said:


> Hola a todos.
> Leí con detenimiento todo lo que cada uno de ustedes ha escrito y, con todo respeto, _hacer luz de gas _es simplemente una traducción literal y facilista del término. _No dice nada_.
> En mi calidad de colombiana y traductora oficial Español-Inglés-Español desde hace 22 años, sugiero traducir con alguno de estos verbos o expresiones (obvio, teniendo en cuenta el contexto):
> engañar
> encubrir
> tratar de enloquecer
> manipular
> desestabilizar (en cualquier esfera)
> Evidentemente, estas son las sugerencias que se me ocurren ahora, pero cada uso de _gaslighting_ dirá si aplican o si es necesario utilizar otras palabras.


Estoy de acuerdo contigo. También llevo la tira de años traduciendo y creo que, de todos modos, tenemos la batalla perdida. Gaslighting terminará imponiéndose. Es el discreto encanto de hablar para que no te entiendan, o, más bien, para que te entienda un grupo "selecto". Sigo pensando que un buen español es el que es sencillo y está al alcance de todos, pero, ¿qué le vamos a hacer si nos gusta decir que tenemos un personal trainner o un crush o simplemente nos reímos LOL o incluso ha ha ha?


----------



## JuanAntonioFernandez

En España, diría que el termino "Luz de gas", la mayoría de gente sobre los 35 en adelante lo entiende en el sentido de "manipular", "engañar", etc. Posiblemente la gente joven no conozca su significado de manera general.

Por otra parte, el termino "gasslight" (hablando Español/España) no me parece que se use para nada, he incluso diría que suena ridículo.


----------



## Mirlo

Sería hacerla aprecer como (que está) loca, o no? Porque eso es lo que 'gaslighting' significa


----------



## iribela

Mirlo said:


> Sería hacerla aprecer como (que está) loca, o no? Porque eso es lo que 'gaslighting' significa


No, no hacer que parezca que está loca. Hacer que ella piense que está loca.


----------



## Mirlo

iribela said:


> No, no hacer que parezca que está loca. Hacer que ella piense que está loca.


Si, tienes razón!


----------



## Mister Draken

Me gusta la opción de @michelmontescuba en # 41.

Hoy me he visto en la necesidad de traducir lo siguiente:

"Capitalist realism is both a symptom and a cause of capitalism. It is a gaslighting. Gaslighting works like a virus. Those who have been gaslit continue to gaslight themselves and others".


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

Mister Draken said:


> Hoy me he visto en la necesidad de traducir lo siguiente:
> 
> "Capitalist realism is both a symptom and a cause of capitalism. It is a gaslighting. Gaslighting works like a virus. Those who have been gaslit continue to gaslight themselves and others".


Lo difícil es entenderlo  Emplearía _hacerle gaslighting _para el verbo, y _gaslighting _para el sustantivo.


----------



## iribela

Reina de la Aldea said:


> Lo difícil es entenderlo


Sí. No sé bien cómo lo traduciría, pero entiendo que el planteamiento sería: Es _gaslighting_, actúa/se propaga como un virus. Quienes han caído presa (de _gaslighting)_, continúan confundiéndose, engañándose, a sí mismos y a los demás.


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

Mister Draken said:


> Capitalist realism is both a symptom and a cause of capitalism. It is a gaslighting. Gaslighting works like a virus. Those who have been gaslit continue to gaslight themselves and others


En este contexto me siguen pareciendo ajustados tanto _tergiversación_ como _manipulación cognitiva_. 
Por ejemplo,

_El realismo capitalista es tanto un síntoma como una causa del capitalismo. Se trata de una *tergiversación cognitiva*. La *tergiversación* funciona como un virus. Aquellos que han sufrido la *tergiversación* siguen *engañándose* a sí mismos y a los demás._


----------



## iribela

ChemaSaltasebes said:


> En este contexto me siguen pareciendo ajustados tanto _tergiversación_ como _manipulación cognitiva_.
> Por ejemplo,
> 
> _El realismo capitalista es tanto un síntoma como una causa del capitalismo. Se trata de una *tergiversación cognitiva*. La *tergiversación* funciona como un virus. Aquellos que han sufrido la *tergiversación* siguen *engañándose* a sí mismos y a los demás._


No veo en 'tergiversación cognitiva' el mismo sentido que en _gaslight_. Por otra parte, y no recuerdo si han dicho dónde se va a leer esta traducción, con cualquier opción de las presentadas como equivalente en español, opino que 'gaslighting' debería estar incluido en inglés, al menos una vez. Si yo leyera 'tergivesar', 'manipular', 'confundir', etc., en un texto, no deduciría que se refieren a 'gaslighting' a menos que me lo explicaran.


----------



## Mister Draken

iribela said:


> No veo en 'tergiversación cognitiva' el mismo sentido que en _gaslight_. Por otra parte, y no recuerdo si han dicho dónde se va a leer esta traducción, con cualquier opción de las presentadas como equivalente en español, opino que 'gaslighting' debería estar incluido en inglés, al menos una vez. Si yo leyera 'tergivesar', 'manipular', 'confundir', etc., en un texto, no deduciría que se refieren a 'gaslighting' a menos que me lo explicaran.


El libro tendrá derechos de venta para todo el mundo de habla hispana, salvo España y México. Muy a mi pesar, creo que _gasllighting_ tendrá que ser una aclaración de nota al pie.


----------



## gato radioso

Pues para mí "hacer luz de gas" no tiene nada de raro: siempre la he oído y es tan idiomática como podría ser "dar sopas con honda", "dar cuartos al pregonero" o cualquier expresión de este estilo...las cuales, cuando las explicas o sustituyes por el término normativo que proceda quedan un poco descoloridas, sosas...pierden connotaciones.
Tampoco sabía que tuviera una especial incidencia en la órbita feminista ni en la política...cuando la he oído no era algo asociado a ningún grupo social específico.


----------



## iribela

Mister Draken said:


> El libro tendrá derechos de venta para todo el mundo de habla hispana, salvo España y México. Muy a mi pesar, creo que _gasllighting_ tendrá que ser una aclaración de nota al pie.


Sí, hasta para que los lectores conozcan, o reconozcan, término y concepto. Creo que le va a dar más sentido a la traducción, porque puede haber muchos matices e interpretaciones en las tantas sugerencias dadas aquí, pero el término _gaslighting_ no deja dudas.


----------



## jilar

Primera vez que veo tanto el concepto en inglés  como su traducción literal.

Puestos a sugerir:
Opresión psicológica/mental, manipulación opresiva, ...


Tiene que aparecer de algún modo la idea de que hay una opresión, un acoso, una agresión... o al menos una especie de maltrato psicológico, aunque la víctima no sea consciente de ello.

Si queremos simplificarlo podemos hablar de una manipulación, psicológica en este caso, sin más.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

jilar said:


> Primera vez que veo tanto el concepto en inglés como su traducción literal.


Tendrás que ver la película "Gaslight" de Hitchcock (1944)


jilar said:


> Si queremos simplificarlo podemos hablar de una manipulación, psicológica en este caso, sin más.


Gaslighting es una forma de manipulación psicológica específica, una que hace que su víctima cree que se está volviendo loco/a.  Si se emplea "manipulación psicológica" en vez de, p.ej., "gaslighting", mucho habrá sido perdido en la traducción.  Incluso los niños practican la manipulación psicológica, pero gaslighting solo está dentro del alcance de psicópatas y malvados


----------



## Elcanario

Bajo la entrada "luz" del DRAE, como ya señaló Chemasaltaseb,  ya figura la expresión:
*Hacer luz de gas* a alguien loc. verb. Intentar que dude de su razón o juicio mediante una prolongada labor de descrédito de sus percepciones y recuerdos.
O sea, una enajenación mental inducida. Una persona enajenando a otra.

El hecho de no conocer algo no es argumento de peso para desestimarlo. Por esa regla de tres y en función de los conocimientos de la persona a la que uno se dirige deberíamos desestimar la mitad o más  de este diccionario o, ya puestos, de cualquier otro en cualquier idioma.
Un saludo


----------



## Mister Draken

Elcanario said:


> El hecho de no conocer algo no es argumento de peso para desestimarlo. Por esa regla de tres y en función de los conocimientos de la persona a la que uno se dirige deberíamos desestimar la mitad o más  de este diccionario o, ya puestos, de cualquier otro en cualquier idioma.
> Un saludo



Tu apreciación es correctísima. Sin embargo, deben tenerse en cuenta algunas cuestiones. Al tratarse de un término traducido en un libro que será publicado en un área donde la expresión no se emplea, el traductor primero y el editor responsable en segundo lugar deciden si usar la expresión, si buscan hacer una paráfrasis o si introducen una nota explicativa al pie. No se trata tan solo de la decisión individual de un hablante  de incorporar o no la expresión a su vocabulario.

El traductor y el editor evalúan si el público al que se dirige el libro conoce o no la expresión y si el tipo de libro permite introducir un vocabulario más técnico o uno más comprensible a un público general.


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

iribela said:


> No veo en 'tergiversación cognitiva' el mismo sentido que en _gaslight_.





Reina de la Aldea said:


> Gaslighting es una forma de manipulación psicológica específica, una que hace que su víctima cree que se está volviendo loco/a. Si se emplea "manipulación psicológica" en vez de, p.ej., "gaslighting", mucho habrá sido perdido en la traducción.



Mirar, en el ejemplo que plantea Mister Draken en #53 creo que resulta claro que el uso original de _gaslight_ es laxo, en el sentido de no hacer referencia específica a la manipulación malintencionada de quien pretende hacer creer a su víctima que no puede fiarse de sus propias percepciones sino a una forma de tergiversación inducida de la realidad que nos hace creer en una quimera. Una forma de tergiversación de la realidad que en el ejemplo dado "se transmite como un virus", haciendo que la propia víctima induzca a otros a creer en la realidad tergiversada. Parece obvio que a quien induce a otros a creer en un engaño, estando él mismo engañado, no puede atribuírsele la mala intención implícita en "hacer luz de gas".

hacer luz de gas a alguien​Intentar que dude de su razón o juicio mediante una prolongada labor de descrédito de sus percepciones y recuerdos​
De la misma forma, en el caso general de la traducción de _gaslight_, salvo contextos muy específicos, creo que tergiversación cognitiva -o en su caso manipulación u otras- pueden expresar con claridad el sentido original sin ninguna necesidad de hacer referencia expresa a _gaslight_ o a _hacer luz de gas_.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Mister Draken said:


> El libro tendrá derechos de venta para todo el mundo de habla hispana, salvo España y México. Muy a mi pesar, creo que _gasllighting_ tendrá que ser una aclaración de nota al pie.


Estoy de acuerdo. La nota aclaratoria y el contexto en el que se inserta el libro (en torno al realismo capitalista) ayudarán a que los lectores asocien inmediatamente el concepto, que ya está ampliamente extendido. Por ello, emplearía algo como lo que iribela sugirió en el mensaje #55.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

JeSuisSnob said:


> La nota aclaratoria y el contexto en el que se inserta el libro (en torno al realismo capitalista) ayudarán a que los lectores asocien inmediatamente el concepto, que ya está ampliamente extendido.


Un concepto "extendido" no es necesariamente entendido, ni bien definido en cualquier contexto en el que se emplea.  Además, a medida que un concepto se hace más extendido, se hace menos entendido (case in point). Dicho esto, solo queda escribir una nota aclaratoria  A la luz de que el autor cree que el realismo capitalismo es un gaslighting, me parece acertada lo mencionado por @ChemaSaltasebes -- _tergiversación cognitiva_


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Reina de la Aldea said:


> Un concepto "extendido" no es necesariamente entendido, ni bien definido en cualquier contexto en el que se emplea. Además, a medida que un concepto se hace más extendido, se hace menos entendido (case in point). Dicho esto, solo queda escribir una nota aclaratoria  A la luz de que el autor cree que el realismo capitalismo es un gaslighting, me parece acertada lo mencionado por @ChemaSaltasebes -- _tergiversación cognitiva_


[...] Es mucho más usado _gaslighting_ que _tergiversación cognitiva _y en términos funcionales me parece más acertado su uso (que esté de acuerdo o no con un anglicismo, eso es otra cosa, y, por cierto, ya lo mencioné en el mensaje #19).

EDITO:

A fin de moderar mi tono (me dice un compi que parece que estoy molesto, aunque no lo estoy) he editado mi mensaje.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

JeSuisSnob said:


> A fin de moderar mi tono (me dice un compi que parece que estoy molesto, aunque no lo estoy) he editado mi mensaje.


Lastima que yo haya perdido tu mensaje original   Muy sabios tus aportes, JSS


----------



## Ballenero

Sobre “hacer luz de gas” en general:
Las expresiones se forman de una manera metafórica, así aunque uno nunca haya escuchado una expresión, puede hacerse una idea de lo que significa.
El problema con esta es que no nace del propio idioma sino que es una traducción de una expresión de otro idioma.
A mí personalmente no me gusta (suena demasiado bonita para lo que quiere decir) pero como no hay más remedio, me la trago.



Mister Draken said:


> Capitalist realism is both a symptom and a cause of capitalism. It is a gaslighting. Gaslighting works like a virus. Those who have been gaslit continue to gaslight themselves and others".


Sobre este caso:
El que ha escrito esto, ha cometido un error por mezclar dos asuntos que no tienen nada que ver.
No creo que el capitalismo nos quiera hacer creer que estamos locos.
Yo también pienso que aquí es mejor prescindir del literal “hacer luz de gas”, porque “el capitalismo hace luz de gas” dicho de forma figurada me parece absurdo.
Tergiversación cognitiva me suena demasiado complicado y no veo la necesidad de la segunda palabra.
Muchas veces he visto escrito “la estrategia de la confusión” y me parece que aquí entra como anillo al dedo.
Y si no, manipulación y manipular.
Del DLE, manipular: 3. tr. Intervenir con medios hábiles y, a veces, arteros, en la política, en el mercado, en la información, etc., con distorsión de la verdad o la justicia, y al servicio de intereses particulares.

De todas formas, acepto cualquier cosa antes que: _gaslighting_, simplemente porque eso no es una traducción.


----------



## iribela

Para mí sería interesante ver que alguien, sin ver esta conversación, tradujera tergiversación cognitiva como _gaslighting_.


----------



## openingnight

Tergiversación cognitiva parece correcto pero suena formal, y hasta rebuscado, contrario a la palabra en inglés que intentamos traducir. Encima rápidamente se ha transformado en un término que define algo específico y que requiere poca explicación en inglés. Tenemos frases en español como intentar volver loco, hacer pasar por loco, etc, esta última me parece de lo más cercano que he oído. Pero que no sirve cuando se quiere usar como en lo del capitalismo puesto más arriba, aunque sí me parece válido en otros contextos, como relaciones de pareja. Pero la traducción literal, luz de gas, no la había visto nunca.

Quote Reply


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

Tal y como comentado por varios compañeros, en este caso (Mister Draken, #53) se podría hacer referencia simplemente a una tergiversación de la realidad o a una realidad tergiversada (o a una manipulación de la realidad; o a una estrategia de confusión, como sugiere Ballenero) si, efectivamente, la expresión _tergiversación cognitiva_ resulta excesivamente formal para el contexto.

Pej.,
_El realismo capitalista es tanto un síntoma como una causa del capitalismo. Se trata de una tergiversación de la realidad [Se trata de una realidad tergiversada / manipulada; de una estrategia de confusión]. La tergiversación funciona como un virus. (...)_



iribela said:


> Para mí sería interesante ver que alguien, sin ver esta conversación, tradujera tergiversación cognitiva como _gaslighting_.


La prueba de la traducción inversa es muy interesante pero, como dicho, creo que el uso original de _gaslighting_ en este caso -como en muchos otros- es laxo, haciendo referencia a una tergiversación o manipulación de la realidad. Me pregunto lo mismo de todas formas, si un nativo asociaría como posible traducción de tergiversación cognitiva o simplemente de tergiversación o manipulación (de la realidad) la idea de _gaslighting -_una opción que_,_ personalmente, me parece perfectamente viable dado el uso común actual de _gaslight _en inglés.

Finalmente, en cuanto al uso del anglicismo tal cual como traducción me parece innecesario -y comprensible solo para una mínima proporción de la población general de habla hispana. Y en cuanto a _hacer luz de gas_ creo que, al menos en este caso, resultaría como mínimo difícil de encajar de manera que sonase natural en castellano -e igualmente creo que sería comprensible solo para una pequeña parte de la población general.


----------



## Mister Draken

Concuerdo con @ChemaSaltasebes en todo lo que observa


----------



## iribela

ChemaSaltasebes said:


> Tal y como comentado por varios compañeros, en este caso (Mister Draken, #53) se podría hacer referencia simplemente a una tergiversación de la realidad o a una realidad tergiversada (o a una manipulación de la realidad; o a una estrategia de confusión, como sugiere Ballenero) si, efectivamente, la expresión _tergiversación cognitiva_ resulta excesivamente formal para el contexto.
> 
> Pej.,
> _El realismo capitalista es tanto un síntoma como una causa del capitalismo. Se trata de una tergiversación de la realidad [Se trata de una realidad tergiversada / manipulada; de una estrategia de confusión]. La tergiversación funciona como un virus. (...)_
> 
> 
> La prueba de la traducción inversa es muy interesante pero, como dicho, creo que el uso original de _gaslighting_ en este caso -como en muchos otros- es laxo, haciendo referencia a una tergiversación o manipulación de la realidad. Me pregunto lo mismo de todas formas, si un nativo asociaría como posible traducción de tergiversación cognitiva o simplemente de tergiversación o manipulación (de la realidad) la idea de _gaslighting -_una opción que_,_ personalmente, me parece perfectamente viable dado el uso común actual de _gaslight _en inglés.
> 
> Finalmente, en cuanto al uso del anglicismo tal cual como traducción me parece innecesario -y comprensible solo para una mínima proporción de la población general de habla hispana. Y en cuanto a _hacer luz de gas_ creo que, al menos en este caso, resultaría como mínimo difícil de encajar de manera que sonase natural en castellano -e igualmente creo que sería comprensible solo para una pequeña parte de la población general.


El uso del anglicismo en la traducción (que solo se daría una vez) es valioso para presentar un concepto que muchos no conocen y que tiene un significado muy particular, lo cual ha quedado más que demostrado en este hilo. Una tergiversación o manipulación de la realidad se puede dar fuera del contexto más amplio de _gaslighting, _que busca una distorsión de la realidad, confundiendo y llevando a una persona a dudar de su propio juicio. Me puedes tergiversar muchas cosas sin que yo llegue a creer que estoy perdiendo la razón. En cuanto a la traducción inversa, mi intención era ilustrar que se pierde la conexión con el término y el concepto de _gaslighting,_ y con ello la oportunidad de que el lector se beneficie de ese conocimiento. Personalmente, si leyera el libro en cuestión, me gustaría saber, y decidir por mí misma si estoy de acuerdo con el planteamiento de que el realismo capitalista es _gaslighting_. Me parece bien tu propuesta de 'estrategia de confusión', por ejemplo, pero no entiendo la resistencia a incluir el término original contextualizado y, según lo considerara oportuno el traductor, con una nota aclaratoria al margen. En cuanto a 'luz de gas', por más que esté en el diccionario, no lo usaría por las mismas razones que planteaste vos.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Estoy de acuerdo con iribela. 

Sin conocer a fondo el contexto ni la obra que traduce MisterDraken, entiendo que están usando el término _gaslighting _como una metáfora de la alienación (o, en otras palabras, la pérdida de nuestra propia identidad) a la que nos somete, según algunos discursos, el capitalismo.


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

iribela said:


> Me parece bien tu propuesta de 'estrategia de confusión', por ejemplo, pero no entiendo la resistencia a incluir el término original contextualizado y, según lo considerara oportuno el traductor, con una nota aclaratoria al margen.


Personalmente me parece apropiado e interesante incluir en este caso una nota al pie que matice el sentido planteado en la traducción y que haga mención explícita al término original y explique el sentido de tergiversación intencionada en origen que tiene _gaslighting _-y en gran medida de alienación, como señala JeSuisSnob. Ahora bien, personalmente también prefiero una traducción que no obligue a leer el pie para poder entender el texto traducido y de ahí que me resista a utilizar el anglicismo en la traducción. No sé cómo lo ves. ¡Saludos!


----------



## iribela

ChemaSaltasebes said:


> ...No sé cómo lo ves. ¡Saludos!


El texto al pie es una oportunidad de saciar tu curiosidad o despejar dudas. No estás obligado a leerlo, sobre todo si, como decía, el término va bien contextualizado. Siguiendo algunas sugerencias dadas, por ejemplo, _... del capitalismo. Es gaslighting. Es manipulación para confundir/una estrategia para confundir..._
Hoy en día es prácticamente imposible leer algo y no toparse con anglicismos, casi siempre innecesarios. Ayer mismo vi una receta de "Cholocate caliente con cookies" (un ingrediente era "_chips_ de chocolate" ). En este caso, _gaslighting_, creo que se justifica el anglicismo. ¡Saludos!


----------



## Mister Draken

Ya había decidido incluir una nota al pie aclaratoria que mencione el término en inglés. Y las opiniones a favor de incluirla han fortalecido mi decisión. Muchas gracias a todos. En cuanto a la paráfrasis que emplearé, seguramente será algo que resolveré antes de entregar la traducción; paráfrasis que también se verá enriquecida por las valiosas ideas y aportaciones en este hilo.


----------

